# Star and Jezzie kidded 6 kids



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Here are the pics of the new kids. Both does went into labor at the same time. 
Star had two minimally marked paint doelings and one paint buckling. Jezzie had a dapple buck, a spotted buck, and a solid red buck.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Omg! I just love all the spots!! Congrats they are adorable! Makes me ready for my babies even more now!


----------



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

Awe they are so adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh My! They are the cutest babes ever! Don't be surprised if your missing one xD


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

CONGRATS!! Thats QUALITY!! They are AMAZING!! As are ALL of your goats!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

OMG I want the spotted ones!!!!! Squeeeeelllll!!!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable love the spots!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe, that makes for another missing doeling Vincek.
Maggie they are great, can hardly wait for pics as they grow!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow talk about variety..Congrads..LOVE LOVE LOVE all the dif colors..


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you! I was honestly really surpised to see two spotted babies! And so incredibly excited too lol. I am already so in love with Star's one little doeling, she was already crawling in my lap to snooze.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all so beautiful ♥ I am so envious! I want a spotted goat! I think they are stunning! Congrats on those beautiful spotted boys! If you lived closer I'd probably have to goatnap one LOL


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

they are just so cute!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Those are some beautiful babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOOOOW!! Gorgeous! Great job Star and Jezzie!! Congrats!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

What stunning babies!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, so glad to hear that Star made it through and presented you with some beautiful babies! And the dapples and spots are so fun too. I think it might be time for a road trip to Maggie's to goat nap me a new buckling!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

They are sooooo cute. 4 boys and 2 girls--sounds like my herd.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! 
So many beautiful babies. :stars:
I can't wait for my girls to get big enough for babies. ^-^


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Love the spotted babies! As I have some that throw the spots as well! Always a beautiful surprise. I had a set of twins last year that were almost identical to the two spotted ones! Sooo cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , that is some serious color going on there , lol.
They are all gorgeous , really stunning !!!
Love those spots though 
Congrats Maggie !!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

More pics cus they are so cute


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh my word! They look so comfy all bundled up tucked in against mommy!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

They are just way too cute in the little coats! :lovey:
How do you guys make those?
Do the does ever try to take them off the kids.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks. The blankets are just from a wool blanket I cut squares off it, cut a v for the neck and sewed up the chest. The moms don't bother with them, they seem to like their little red babies lol.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Those babies are so cute and I love their little blankets!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Can I bring them all home with me to cuddle. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH my there were two pictures that just make you saw AWWWWW. The one where she is looking at you with a little smile on her face and the other one with mom laying her head on them. adorable.

OK, I give. Why in one of the pictures does it look like the ears are bleeding?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I cant take it anymore !!! All these cute babies and I cant hold one of them 

Seriously , I swear that brown doe is calling my name


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I so agree Laura


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GORGEOUS!! LOOOOVE that dapple buck... Wish we lived closer.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Going to be hard for me to not keep them all!

The ear is bleeding because their ears were folded up, we had to rip the little peice of skin to pull them flat.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Maggie said:


> Thanks. The blankets are just from a wool blanket I cut squares off it, cut a v for the neck and sewed up the chest. The moms don't bother with them, they seem to like their little red babies lol.


Ok thanks. I tried the sweatshirt sleeve jacket idea once.
The doe tried to pull it off and picked the kid up by it. ^-^'


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We had a doeling last year that I tried putting a sweater on, her mom tried to rip it off her immediately. I guess it just depends on the doe!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok...I've been waiting on a thread for Kiz...lol


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

OMG...those are beautiful. I love the spots  Congrats!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks. I acccidently posted Kiz's birth announcement thread in the waiting room section. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/kiz-kidded-more-spots-139215/


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

*Dibs* on the "white Spotted kid"  We went with dairy goats but my God baby Boers are the cutest & these top the cute scale!!!


----------

